# Angelteich mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit



## BO1985 (20. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ein paar Arbeitskollegen und ich möchten ende Mai über Nacht an einem Forellenteich fischen. Zwei von uns haben keienen Angelschein deswegen Niederlande. 
Es ist wichtig das wird direkt an den Ruten übernachten dürfen ( Zelt oder anmieten einer Angelhütte).  
In Deutschland habe ich schon schöne Forellenseen mit Stör, Raubfisch und Karpfenbesatz gefunden aber leider nicht in den Niederlanden.
Habt ihr ne Adresse für mich? Grenznah wäre schön, wir kommen aus Bochum.

Grüße


----------



## Kelti (22. April 2016)

*AW: Angelteich mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit*

Da werdet ihr in Holland wenig Erfolg haben mit so einer Anlage.
Forellenseen sind in Privatbesitz und die haben "normale" Öffnungszeiten.

Hätte da aber für euch eine Alternative in Belgien, war da schon öfters.
Nachtangeln ist dort erlaubt, 16 € hat die Karte für den Tag gekostet.
Der Eigentümer fährt mehrmals mit seinem Auto rum, kassiert und setzt euch je eine Forelle als "Danke" in den Kescher 
Koordinaten bei Maps: 50.701075, 5.947460
Parken auch kein Ding, könnt mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser

Edit 1:
kurz hinter Venlo gibt es http://www.maashof.com/, kann aber keine weiteren Auskünfte dazu geben 
Klick Dich einfach da mal durch


----------



## ViperX7777 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelteich mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit*

Hallo Kelti,

 danke für den Tip. Leider scheint es keine Website zu geben. Hast Du vielleicht eine Info zu den Öffnungszeiten? Haben die täglich auf?

 Grüße


----------



## Kelti (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelteich mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit*



ViperX7777 schrieb:


> Hallo Kelti,
> 
> danke für den Tip. Leider scheint es keine Website zu geben. Hast Du vielleicht eine Info zu den Öffnungszeiten? Haben die täglich auf?
> 
> Grüße



Meinst Du den Maashof oder die Anlage in Belgien??
Die in Belgien hat keine Öffnungszeit (24 h Betrieb^^) in dem Sinn. Egal an welchen Tag Du dahin fährst, da ist immer Betrieb  
Am Wochenende verständlicherweise immer mehr los.

Gruß
ich


----------

